# ttc for my second and going crazy....



## Mitchy12345 (Jun 22, 2011)

hi everyone, 

well here it goes.. i have a gorgeous 8 year old daughter, no problems conceiving or during labour (i was only 16 though). now i'm 25 going on 26 shortly and have had 3 miscarriages in 9 months. blood tests all came back normal, ultrasounds all came back normal, supposedly nothing is wrong. my friends just don't get it though, how stresssful a tww is, watching the calendar, constantly peeing on sticks, popping vitamins like candy! Now got another week till the next tww is over and i think i'm going crazy. the doc has even put me on citalopram because my stress is becoming unbearable. any help or tips to try and get through this??

Thanks!!!


----------



## Jem1978 (May 17, 2011)

Hi Mitchy

Firstly, i am sorry for your 3 losses. It is harsh i have had 2 M/c also and it is heartbreaking. What bloods have you had done and are you are specialist care?

I'm not sure i have any magic solutions for you. After 2 years of TTC I'm hanging on by a thread too! I just wanted to let you know you are not alone. 

I have tried everything to calm me: tai chi, aromatherapy, Acupuncture, yoga, pilates, relaxation tapes and just going out and doing fun stuff! The relation CD's are quite nice but i find i am growing bored of them now. 

Make some time for you is a good tip. My current fav is body combat  one a week (not relaxing) but it seems to get rid of my pent up anger which in turn de stresses me! 

Jem x


----------



## Bubblicious (Jul 8, 2010)

Hello,

You are not alone. I'm quite sick of the whole process now. Some days I feel like I want to get off the ttc merry-go-round. However, I also go to the gym to de-stress and try to keep busy during the 2ww with lots of other "things to do" or plans, like cheap day trips, visiting family/friends etc [It makes the time go quicker] and also, I don't look at my calendar [or my CBFM] after ovulation and I don't count when AF is due either so I can really forget for most of the 2ww. Hope you feel less-crazy soon.


----------



## babycrazy (Mar 17, 2006)

Mitchie
Here i go again  Have you had your Thyroid checked?  if so was your THS between 1.0 & 2.0 nearer or around 1.0 is best.. You also need your Anti Thyroid Antibodies tested (ATA) as well as TSH. If you don't know ask your GP if these were done and ask what the reading was, don't let him/her say your TSH is within normal range as NHS ranges are to wide for conceiving & staying PG.
After 3 MC you are entitled to attend a Recurrant MC clinic for throught testing, not just a few blood test by you local gyny HSP.
Angel Blessings
XX
BC


----------



## Debbienick (Feb 25, 2011)

Hi Mitchy,

I am so sorry to hear about the rough time you are having. Life is so bl**dy unfair sometimes. I have recently had a miscarriage and ectopic previous to that so I do know how you are feeling. Try to keep positive and focus on what you do have (I know thats easier said than done). When I get low I try to think about all the extra things we will be able to do for our DD when she is older because we will be financially better off........lame I know but sometimes it helps!

Best of luck with the future, I really hope that next time works out for you


----------



## Mitchy12345 (Jun 22, 2011)

thanks for the reply everyone.

babycrazy - yeah have my thyroid checked all the time, coz its in my family, currently awaiting chromosome and hormone results.
jem1978 - i may just try the body combat, something i'd looked at for a while.
bubbilicious - yeah the not watching is so hard though, everytime i have nothing to do, i can't help but obsess.
debbienick - sorry to hear about your losses also, it sucks. 

everyone is great on here, hopefully i can give some advice to you to repay the favour at some point

mitch x


----------

